# URL to post July Photo of the month pic?



## Shadyr (Mar 27, 2012)

Clicking the official "Submit Photo" link doesn't work for me, is there a URL that I can go straight to in order to put in a picture this month? Thanks!


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

here lemme try:

http://www.bettafish.com/contests.php


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

Submit photo doesn't work for me either


----------



## Shadyr (Mar 27, 2012)

Just a thought for any wandering site admins...it worked from my home Firefox, but not from my work Firefox. The difference? Work system is native Linux. Might be related? Though it has worked for me in previous months from my work system, so I dunno. Guess I will just vote this month.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

It worked for me on my Kindle.


----------

